# How to deinstall gnome3 ?



## mahashakti89 (Feb 11, 2016)

The  question is simple : how to deinstall fully gnome3  ?


----------



## mahashakti89 (Feb 11, 2016)

This is not  a reply. Perhaps more information. I want to fully deinstall gnome3 because I tried to install it with portmaster. I managed to install some ports but now portmaster fails , certainly because of bad configuration options.
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2016)

`pkg delete gnome3` removes the "meta" port. `pkg autoremove` will remove the rest.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for your answer. I will try the  second option when I am back from work on friday evening. Regards


----------



## marino (Feb 11, 2016)

I need to remember this thread for when all the pro-portmaster people insist PM is fine and just works.  This situation would not have happened with Synth.  (failed to build, possibly, but nothing would have been installed in that case)


----------



## mahashakti89 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for the  tip with Synth. I will give it a try.
Regards


----------



## marino (Feb 11, 2016)

I was actually just arming myself, but if I managed to make your life better in the process, fantastic!


----------



## mahashakti89 (Feb 12, 2016)

So, evening folks ...

I tried `pkg autoremove` and it did his work. Then I tried to install gnome3 with`portmaster x11/gnome3` but it spits out the same error as before :


```
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglInitialize'
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglQuerySurface'
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglDestroyContext'
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglCreateContext'
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglMakeCurrent'
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglGetProcAddress'
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglQueryString'
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglSwapBuffers'
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglGetConfigAttrib'
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglDestroySurface'
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglSwapInterval'
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglGetError'
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglBindAPI'
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglGetDisplay'
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglTerminate'
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglCreateWindowSurface'
./.libs/libcogl.so: undefined reference to `eglChooseConfig'
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
linking of temporary binary failed: Command '['/bin/sh', '../libtool', '--mode=link', '--tag=CC', '--silent', 'cc', '-o', '/usr/ports/graphics/cogl/work/cogl-1.20.0/cogl/tmp-introspecthy5QXI/Cogl-2.0', '-export-dynamic', '-I/usr/local/include', '-O2', '-pipe', '-fstack-protector', '-fno-strict-aliasing', '-L/usr/local/lib', '-fstack-protector', '/usr/ports/graphics/cogl/work/cogl-1.20.0/cogl/tmp-introspecthy5QXI/Cogl-2.0.o', '-L.', 'libcogl.la', '../test-fixtures/libtest-fixtures.la', '-L/usr/local/lib', '-lgio-2.0', '-lgobject-2.0', '-Wl,--export-dynamic', '-lgmodule-2.0', '-pthread', '-lglib-2.0', '-lintl']' returned non-zero exit status 1
/usr/local/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/Makefile.introspection:153: recipe for target 'Cogl-2.0.gir' failed
gmake[5]: *** [Cogl-2.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/cogl/work/cogl-1.20.0/cogl'
Makefile:2738: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed
gmake[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/cogl/work/cogl-1.20.0/cogl'
Makefile:1409: recipe for target 'all' failed
gmake[3]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/cogl/work/cogl-1.20.0/cogl'
Makefile:598: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/cogl/work/cogl-1.20.0'
Makefile:525: recipe for target 'all' failed
gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/cogl/work/cogl-1.20.0'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/cogl
```
Any idea ??

Regards


----------



## marino (Feb 13, 2016)

Portmaster builds unsafe / dirty.
I would never recommend it, ever.
You keep hearing people say "That's garbage, it works for me, I've *never* had a problem" (I think they have selective memory).

This is almost undoubtedly failing because of the other stuff on your system, stuff that you didn't update but should have.  This is a prime example of why nobody should use portmaster.  This is why I use words like "risk" when I describe it's use.  

Nobody should waste their time trying to troubleshoot that.  Your time is better spent learning how to use poudriere or synth and switching, otherwise I think you are on your own.  (It's not a gnome3 thing, it's a  mahashakti89 system is in a bad config thing.)


----------



## kpa (Feb 13, 2016)

To elaborate on that, portmaster can not handle multiple levels of changes in the dependency graph. All it does is take a simple list of ports to build and builds those, it won't detect the need to rebuild dependent ports on its own.


----------



## fernandel (Feb 13, 2016)

...and I blame Portmaster for my problem with graphics/blender too.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Feb 13, 2016)

O.K. As I said I  will give ports-mgmt/synth a try when I have enough time. And what about ports-mgmt/portupgrade? Builds also dirty?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 14, 2016)

Portupgrade is functionally equivalent to portmaster.  Both build ports in-place, unlike the package builders.  If we are going to continue to discuss this, I suggest you start a new thread with a less-misleading subject.


----------

